# Looking to get New Depth Finder/GPS Unit



## fishinbula (Aug 30, 2007)

I am in the process of looking to get a new depth finder/gps unit. Was wondering what everyones recommendations are? I have about $300 to spend on one.

Heading out to Cabelas in Chicago next week. Any advice would be greatly appreciated thanks.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I am wondering about the same thing and was wondering if you found anything out on this.


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

Color is cool, but you can get a steal on a very high res black & white unit. Got a Humminbird 565 w travel case & a Garmin 60 CSX for just a tick over your $300 mark. The 565 is pretty detailed, shows thermocline and actually picks up hooks ( fish) in weeds.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

10fish said:


> Color is cool, but you can get a steal on a very high res black & white unit. Got a Humminbird 565 w travel case & a Garmin 60 CSX for just a tick over your $300 mark. The 565 is pretty detailed, shows thermocline and actually picks up hooks ( fish) in weeds.


Where did you find deals like that? I did a quick search on the 60 CSX and the normal going price was around $300. The Humminbird 565 must be a discontinued model as the HB site didn't list it. Based on the specs on the links in eBay it wouldn't seem to be an upgrade from my Eagle FishMark 480. But I am curious about the Garmin 60CSX that you mentioned. Even on eBay the lowest price listed was $279.


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

Got mine on Amazon for $169.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the info. If I choose to go this route I will be sure to check Amazon.


----------

